# Cataclysm Delay



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 6, 2019)

Built this one for a friends birthday. We are both big baseball fans, me the Yankees, him the Red Sox. I somehow managed to swallow all pride and give the pedal a small nod to Fenway.

Tried using a bi colour LED for the first time which worked out great. Red in the power/bypass position and Green when effect engaged. Also not so keen on offboard pot wiring again! PCB mount for the win when I don't care about layout.

Nice delay that can get pretty crazy.


----------



## zgrav (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow.  What a nice thing to do for your friend!


----------



## Barry (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow, bet he loves that!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 6, 2019)

Thankfully it isn't his birthday until the end of the month so I get to play with it a little longer


----------



## JetFixxxer (Nov 6, 2019)

What makes this an awesome build is that it's a nod to the Red Sox. 
Red Sox fan here.. my Texan wife is a Yankee's fan.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice and clean, looks great!


----------



## Dali (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice one! I bought the PCB and awaits parts.



Many__Of__Horror said:


> Nice delay that can get pretty crazy.



That's a description I really enjoy reading...


----------



## Flipguitarist (Nov 7, 2019)

How did you wire bi Colour LED?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 7, 2019)

Flipguitarist said:


> How did you wire bi Colour LED?


The GuitarPCB 3pdt switch pcb is created to use bi color leds. You can see D1 on the stomp pcb.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 7, 2019)

Flipguitarist said:


> How did you wire bi Colour LED?


Here is my crude layout I did to plan/figure it out as it was my first time using one


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Nov 7, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> What makes this an awesome build is that it's a nod to the Red Sox.
> Red Sox fan here.. my Texan wife is a Yankee's fan.


As a Yankees fan myself, it was a struggle  ? 

I couldn't help but leave a little message should he ever open the thing up.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 7, 2019)

Very creative!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 15, 2019)

freakin' awesome execution (this from a Yankee fan). nice job.


----------

